# Is this site against play fighting with your child



## Childrenareawesome (Mar 30, 2017)

Kids especially boys usually love play fighting. Well, I know this site is against spanking/hitting for discipline but does Mothering.com count play fighting/wrestling/sword fighting with sticks/sword fighting with lightsabers/tickle fights/pillow fights/water gun fights outside as child abuse?  I'm 100% against hitting kids but my dad has NEVER once hit me because he doesn't believe in it but he occasionally wrestled with me when I was into wrestling  I used 2 do the rock bottom on him on the sofa. I understand that advocating hitting your kids is against this site but does play fighting count?  Sorry if this is a stupid question  Please don't me mad  Sorry


----------



## Ginxa (7 mo ago)

One of my sons, the eldest, used to 'tackle' other kids to the ground. The other parents would be ahhh! and go into 'freaked out' mode and yell at me. My son was 3 at the time and would wrestle with his dad. We were separated at the time. I guess it's ok BUT so very important to teach your child - ask first? vs charging over, tackle and tumble.


----------

